# Merckx carbon AXM



## tamvalleylegend (Jun 18, 2006)

On the market for a new(er) carbon frame and wondering if anyone out there is riding a Merckx AXM. Any feedback regarding the Merckx product would be helpful. This bike is among the few I'm considering, only 2 drawbacks I see no way around: 2 year warranty (Trek, Specialized, Giant have limited lifetime warranties) and cost.


----------

